# 2009 UKBFF South East Hayes Middlesex



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Guys,

Anyone going to this show and anyone competing? I havent seen any threads on this show as of yet so if anyone is going let me know. I havent yet heard who is guest posing so trying to find online some info. I aslo cant see the show advertised on Becks Theatre website!

Show is on Sun 3rd May


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I might do as its a bank holiday weekend.

If a few people are going may be good to meet up.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

My mate Chris Jones is competing. Not to sure what class he's in. Get some pics


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I might do as its a bank holiday weekend.
> 
> If a few people are going may be good to meet up.


Its my local show so hoping to go down. Looks like it might be quite a small show compared to Portsmouth as havent heard anything about it as of yet.

Im hoping some people from UK-M will be there like the South coast show. Im still hunting for the info and where to get tickets.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

www.ukbffsouthcoast.co.uk

www.fitnessdevelopment.co.uk


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> www.ukbffsouthcoast.co.uk
> 
> www.fitnessdevelopment.co.uk


Thanks but thats the South Coast. Im after the South East show at Hayes!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I havnt' heard anything about it but would like to get down there as it isn't far from me really.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

willsey4 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone going to this show and anyone competing? I havent seen any threads on this show as of yet so if anyone is going let me know. I havent yet heard who is guest posing so trying to find online some info. I aslo cant see the show advertised on Becks Theatre website!
> 
> Show is on Sun 3rd May


Wrong date mate:

10th May

LONDON & S.E. CHAMPIONSHIPS

Beck Theatre, Hayes

Promoter: Julian Feinstein Telephone: 0208-8927037

Entry forms to:

27 Ailsa Road, St. Margarets, Twickenham, TW1 1QJ

Maybe because its the same weekend as BodyPower expo!

Fivos


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Hmmm this would be near for me too, will have a chat with J


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Wrong date mate:
> 
> 10th May
> 
> ...


Fivos, many thanks. Gutted its on the same day. Last year was a good show. Looks like there wont be hardly anyone there!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Thanks but thats the South Coast. Im after the South East show at Hayes!


Syntax is all!

But the NABBA site http://www.nabba.co.uk/competitions/index.html says:

NABBA South East Area Show 2009

Saturday

2nd May 2009

1600

1600

The Beck Theatre, Grange Road, Hayes, Middlesex. Contact Show Organiser, Daniel Breen, for entry Forms and further details etc. (01708) 736043 or e-mail [email protected] Doors open 1300 hrs, judging/show combined 1600 hrs.

How does this square with your post, Fivos?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Prodiver said:


> Syntax is all!
> 
> But the NABBA site http://www.nabba.co.uk/competitions/index.html says:
> 
> ...


To different feds mate..NABBA SE/UKBFF SE

Fivos


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Fivos said:


> To different feds mate..NABBA SE/UKBFF SE
> 
> Fivos


Thought so - thanks 

Will the NABBA be popular?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Prodiver said:


> Thought so - thanks
> 
> Will the NABBA be popular?


Hope so as im doing the >40s :thumb:

Fivos


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Hope so as im doing the >40s :thumb:
> 
> Fivos


Just worked out I can't do 2nd May, but I might go on the 10th. Will anyone be there, or all up at the Expo d'you reckon?


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

ill be going to the nabba show on 3rd of may, if anyone sees me say hi, ill be the gaunt 1 5 weeks out, looking tiny and depleted..


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Fivos said:


> Wrong date mate:
> 
> 10th May
> 
> ...


i bet your condition is shocking by now considering the 8 wk out pics!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> i bet your condition is shocking by now considering the 8 wk out pics!


Its getting there...you have to remeber that at 8 weeks 186lb today i was 180lb..it takes a long time for me to get the grainey and senew look..all is looking good though and i know im almost there as im grumpy have no patience and cant be bothered to talk to most people LOL!  I guess its hard to see your own condition improve when you see it everyday..i saw James last Sat and he was happy with my progress.

Im using this show as a warmup type show as my main one is the NPA Yorkshire on 31st May.

Fivos


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Fivos said:


> Its getting there...you have to remeber that at 8 weeks 186lb today i was 180lb..it takes a long time for me to get the grainey and senew look..all is looking good though and i know im almost there as im grumpy have no patience and cant be bothered to talk to most people LOL!  I guess its hard to see your own condition improve when you see it everyday..i saw James last Sat and he was happy with my progress.
> 
> Im using this show as a warmup type show as my main one is the NPA Yorkshire on 31st May.
> 
> Fivos


Might see you there week on saturday and good luck with the NPA show.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nathrakh said:


> Might see you there week on saturday and good luck with the NPA show.


Hey pal hope you are well..you say "Might" i thought you were doing the same show?

Fivos


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Fivos said:


> Hey pal hope you are well..you say "Might" i thought you were doing the same show?
> 
> Fivos


Am - will just look for the shredded bloke in the corner.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nathrakh said:


> Might see you there week on saturday and good luck with the NPA show.





Nathrakh said:


> Am - will just look for the shredded bloke in the corner.


 :thumb: what class you doing?

Fivos


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

First timers - I'll probably be the bloke in the corner looking worried Lol.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nathrakh said:


> First timers - I'll probably be the bloke in the corner looking worried Lol.


Mate its normal to be apprehensive...just let your phsyique do the talking.. 

Fivos


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Its getting there...you have to remeber that at 8 weeks 186lb today i was 180lb..it takes a long time for me to get the grainey and senew look..all is looking good though and i* know im almost there as im grumpy have no patience and cant be bothered to talk to most people LOL!*  I guess its hard to see your own condition improve when you see it everyday..i saw James last Sat and he was happy with my progress.
> 
> Im using this show as a warmup type show as my main one is the NPA Yorkshire on 31st May.
> 
> Fivos


O YES FIVOS IS A BIT OF A HANDFUL FOR ME AT THE MOMENT  ....AND GRUMPY IS NOT THE WORD! :whistling:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Jojo 007 said:


> O YES FIVOS IS A BIT OF A HANDFUL FOR ME AT THE MOMENT  ....AND GRUMPY IS NOT THE WORD! :whistling:


Well dont sit on here fix the man his dinner :tongue:

I hope to go to the NABBA show, I think I will have to miss the Pompy one - Tom if you are going txt me?

Fiv - glad you opted out of the classics


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Well dont sit on here fix the man his dinner :tongue:
> 
> I hope to go to the NABBA show, I think I will have to miss the Pompy one - Tom if you are going txt me?
> 
> Fiv - glad you opted out of the classics


Haha I would if I saw him other than weekends!


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

I will be there, my training partner was due to compete in the 090s but due to some problems he has had his mind hasnt been in the prep and his conditioning is ****e but we will still be going down. This comp has always been a well attended and popular one but this year with the expo same weekend I am not sure how busy it will be.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think im going to go to this one but miss most of the pre-judging. Its a shame that no one on here is competing and only the odd person going. The last couple of years it has been a good show. This is where Shaun T won hist first show I believe and last time I went the heavyweights had a good line up with Dean M winning the heavyweights.

If anyone does decide there going let me know


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

il be at the NABBA one on the weekend, should be good!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

MissBC said:


> il be at the NABBA one on the weekend, should be good!


Whens the Nabba one? Is it the same venue.

Sorry I missed you yesterday. Was going to come over and say hi to you and Barry but then I think you left early?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I must of been blind! Willsey I didn't see you there? nor any of the others apart from Martin, Patrick and Pob who I caught getting a wimpy on the way their :laugh:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Goose said:


> I must of been blind! Willsey I didn't see you there? nor any of the others apart from Martin, Patrick and Pob who I caught getting a wimpy on the way their :laugh:


Goose you were blind! I was sitting the other side of the seating next to Gareth, Incredible Bulk, Darren, Zara and a few others.

We saw you come in, I shouted over to you and you looked round but totally blanked me!!! lol

Go to the South East, im not sure if it will be as good but im going to check out the competition!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Goose you were blind! I was sitting the other side of the seating next to Gareth, Incredible Bulk, Darren, Zara and a few others.
> 
> We saw you come in, I shouted over to you and you looked round but totally blanked me!!! lol
> 
> Go to the South East, im not sure if it will be as good but im going to check out the competition!


Mate I honestly didn't hear you! haha oh dear.. I walked and immediately thought, where the fcuks my seat!! :lol:

You should have grabbed me.. The amount of times I had to pee and then lost my seat even though my bag was on it was unbelievable! I gave up in the end.

10th of may is it ?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Goose said:


> I must of been blind! Willsey I didn't see you there? nor any of the others apart from Martin, Patrick and Pob who I caught getting a wimpy on the way their :laugh:


And horrible - but necessary - the Wimpys were too!  It was good to meet you and Sam, Goose. Sorry I didn't get to chat any more.

Did you hook up with Scott and Carl - who was doing his first stint at judging?

Over our side of the seating we had a blast with Beklet and Zara - all the way from Embrough, and Darren, and eventually Joe, sliding his way in in a sprayed on t-shirt... :laugh:

Got to meet quite a few others too.

Martin and I'll prob aim to be at Hayes on the 10th...

Patrick


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> And horrible - but necessary - the Wimpys were too!  It was good to meet you and Sam, Goose. Sorry I didn't get to chat any more.
> 
> Did you hook up with Scott and Carl - who was doing his first stint at judging?
> 
> ...


Yeah I caught up with Scott and had his wrath telling me that me and Sam have to get on stage next year, he wont allow us not too :lol:

Shame I didn't notice you guys, I was sitting looking around but just didnt recognise anybody near me! Such a long way to travel to not know anyone there you know.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Goose said:


> Yeah I caught up with Scott and had his wrath telling me that me and Sam have to get on stage next year, he wont allow us not too :lol:
> 
> Shame I didn't notice you guys, I was sitting looking around but just didnt recognise anybody near me! Such a long way to travel to not know anyone there you know.


Do you mean Dutch Scott Goose?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> And horrible - but necessary - the Wimpys were too!  It was good to meet you and Sam, Goose. Sorry I didn't get to chat any more.
> 
> Did you hook up with Scott and Carl - who was doing his first stint at judging?
> 
> ...


Sorry I didnt say hi Patrick. I couldnt get a word in with Zara and Joe there! lol

I will see you at Hayes though


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Do you mean Dutch Scott Goose?


No no, Scott Horton from Hercules Gym!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Goose said:


> Yeah I caught up with Scott and had his wrath telling me that me and Sam have to get on stage next year, he wont allow us not too :lol: ...


You Know It Makes Sense!

Do what he says!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Sorry I didnt say hi Patrick. I couldnt get a word in with Zara and Joe there! lol
> 
> I will see you at Hayes though


No probs Willsey - too many to talk to everyone!

Be good to chat when we do meet though... :thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> You Know It Makes Sense!
> 
> Do what he says!


Indeed! But after seeing you guys I think I need to start eating some more!!


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

the hayes ukfbb show is normally a very busy and lively one however with the expo in brum the same weekend I fear it won't be quite the same this time.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Goose said:


> Indeed! But after seeing you guys I think I need to start eating some more!!


More protein and juuuuust enough carbs and fat - and don't overtrain!

I always think of myself as average size coz my old man was HUGE - 60 inch chest and 6'4", but at 53 inch chest and 6 ft others think I'll do. Still want to be bigger though... Scott put a mad pic of me on the Hercules facebook last week...


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

good to see every one there yesterday when i wasnt eating lol if I can get the time off work going to try and to the expo show on a saturday and the south east on the sunday hopefully


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

pob80 said:


> good to see every one there yesterday when i wasnt eating lol if I can get the time off work going to try and to the expo show on a saturday and the south east on the sunday hopefully


See you at the Expo big dude. Still nursing my hand after Miss BC fractured a few fingers with her handshake. Aussie women eh. :whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

PRL said:


> See you at the Expo big dude. Still nursing my hand after Miss BC fractured a few fingers with her handshake. Aussie women eh. :whistling:


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you better watch it :cursing: ................... or il do more damage next time mister!!!!

to all appendages...........


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Won't be at either of these shows but I am at the Expo on the Saturday - see you all there (again  )


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

I will be at the Expo, but will also be there after I finsh at the Expo


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm planning on heading out to the NABBA show this weekend.

It will be my first show over here in the UK.

Just a question why do they open the doors at 1pm if the show isn't starting until 4pm? Isn't that kinda early?

Can't wait :thumb:

Good luck to all in the show.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Prejudging maybe? At the UKBFF Portsmouth it all kicked off at 1, but the doors were open at 11. Evening show was at 6.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

I emailed the promoter:

*Judging and show combined starting at 4pm.*

*Tickets £15.00 each*

*Tickets are now on sale at the Beck theatre, you can pay by card 02085618371*


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Does anyone have any idea what time this show usually finishes?? I've never been before and weigh in isn't until 2 and on the tickets show is said to start at 3:30.........trying to work out when and where I can stuff my face later lol:thumb:


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

i should be going to the ukbff show, had a friend of mine in the juniors but he's not doing it any more, will still be there though


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

> Have you been before mate??
> 
> Whats the show and venue like?


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

never been to this show before, looking forward to it though!!

will be competin in the pompey show OR this show next year


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

> will be competin in the pompey show OR this show next year


I did the Pompey show mate and have kept going to hit this one too


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

good stuff, you enterin the classics again mate??


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

> good stuff, you enterin the classics again mate??


Sure am mate, give us a shout when i come on! lol


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

lol, will do bud!! hopfully will get to chat to you at some point aswell


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Bobbytrickster said:


> I can answer that one mate, the venue is similar to portsmouth (obviously being a theatre lol) but a fair bit smaller. The stage is smaller so lets hope the class is not as big as the south coast!
> 
> I'm annoyed i cant come mate, might try and swap my shift with someone.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bobby Trickster. I'll be there so will keep an eye out for you. Whats your name and i'll get the misses to shout for you!!!


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

> Bobby Trickster. I'll be there so will keep an eye out for you. Whats your name and i'll get the misses to shout for you!!!


ha ha sweet

Rob Brice and I train at the Ministry of Muscle

Have you been before Willsey?? I must admit i have struggled to find much info on the show either, best thing I found was the poster that went up this week in the gym lol.

Its quite a late start


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bobbytrickster said:


> ha ha sweet
> 
> Rob Brice and I train at the Ministry of Muscle
> 
> ...


Nice one. I'll keep an eye out for you and show you some support when your on stage.

I went last year and went to the Stars of Tomorrow show held there in October. Last year was a really good show. James L did an awesome guest spot there which was very impressive. Daz Ball and Flex Lewis also did guest spots there so they had some good guests.

this year I havent heard anything about it which is very weird. I was expecting to see some flyers for it at the portsmouth show but there was nothing! I have no idea about who (if anyone) is guest posing. I dont know if anyone else on here would know, hence i started this thread! It seems like the expo as over shadowed this which is a shame. Why they would have both events on the same day i have no idea!!! Im planning to get there around 4 to 6 just before the evening show as the portsmouth show was just sucha long day!!!


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

> this year I havent heard anything about it which is very weird. I was expecting to see some flyers for it at the portsmouth show but there was nothing! I have no idea about who (if anyone) is guest posing. I dont know if anyone else on here would know, hence i started this thread! It seems like the expo as over shadowed this which is a shame. Why they would have both events on the same day i have no idea!!! Im planning to get there around 4 to 6 just before the evening show as the portsmouth show was just sucha long day!!!


 The expo is definitley overshadowing it mate, although the bodybuilding competitions are on at the expo on the Saturday so i think some people may shoot back down for the Hayes show.

What sort of time does it usually finish? I competed at Pompey last week and it was a late finish, i drove home and got back at gone 12 and then had soem food, its about an 1hour 40 minute drive back adn i'm working the next day so trying to decide how and when to stuff my face :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bobbytrickster said:


> The expo is definitley overshadowing it mate, although the bodybuilding competitions are on at the expo on the Saturday so i think some people may shoot back down for the Hayes show.
> 
> What sort of time does it usually finish? I competed at Pompey last week and it was a late finish, i drove home and got back at gone 12 and then had soem food, its about an 1hour 40 minute drive back adn i'm working the next day so trying to decide how and when to stuff my face :thumbup1: :thumb:


Last year it finished about 9.30 if i remember rightly but i suppose it all depends on the number of competitors.

Have you got the times of when the evening show starts as I was going to get there just before that

If you see me come over and say hi. Will be good to meet some more people from UK-M


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Only times on the tickets mate is 3:30 that must be for the prejudging weigh ins at 2


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Fellas I will be there next week - its normally a good show albeit a bit of a long one but as I only live about 6 miles away no excuses to not go!


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

cool mate Pompey didnt finish until nearly 10....hopefully I'll get time to get some decent grub before bed lol


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

well where you come mate ?


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

LOCUST said:


> well where you come mate ?


Its this coming sunday pal

Dave


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Biggerdave said:


> Its this coming sunday pal
> 
> Dave


OOPS MY MISTAKE, IM A BELL. lol


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Been asked by Flex mag if i can get to the show to get pics of the winners etc..

Fivos


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice one Fivos! Good to see you getting another assignment and Flex showing interest in this show!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

westsider said:


> Nice one Fivos! Good to see you getting another assignment and Flex showing interest in this show!


Well Flex have a new section devoted to the UK bodybuilding and will start featuring the qualifiers and up and coming UK bodybuilders.

I wont be there with my studio, if i can make it ill just be taking pics onstage for Flex..

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Does anyone know what time the evening show starts?

Fivos


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Great stuff bud, will you be doing behind the scenes shots or just for flex?

Not sure of timings.....weigh in isd around 2, pre-judging 3 or 3:30. I cant seem to find much out about it!?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Rumor has it that the show starts at 3:30??


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Bobbytrickster said:


> Great stuff bud, will you be doing behind the scenes shots or just for flex?
> 
> Not sure of timings.....weigh in isd around 2, pre-judging 3 or 3:30. I cant seem to find much out about it!?


Just shooting for Flex prob but im at the expo on Sunday working for my sponsor so that takes priority as they are paying for me to be at the weekend.

Fivos


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Just shooting for Flex prob but im at the expo on Sunday working for my sponsor so that takes priority as they are paying for me to be at the weekend.
> 
> Fivos


Wow Fivos u is in demand  :lol:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Goose said:


> Rumor has it that the show starts at 3:30??


Goose, you going?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Goose, you going?


I am considering it mate.

Patrick rang up and supposedly half the tickets are sold already, so slim chance if any will be left by the time we turn up on the door.


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

I've got my tickets already. James said they always sell out so I booked them nice and early!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Goose said:


> I am considering it mate.
> 
> Patrick rang up and supposedly half the tickets are sold already, so slim chance if any will be left by the time we turn up on the door.


That means there is half left!!!! lol

Im going to order mine now and go for the end of the pre judging/beginning of evening show. Pompey was a very long day!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Goose said:


> I am considering it mate.
> 
> Patrick rang up and supposedly half the tickets are sold already, so slim chance if any will be left by the time we turn up on the door.





Bobbytrickster said:


> I've got my tickets already. James said they always sell out so I booked them nice and early!


Just booked 2 rickets by phone for Martin and me.

Martin says it's a "run-through" show, so no pre-judging and each class judged in turn from 3.30 on?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> That means there is half left!!!! lol
> 
> Im going to order mine now and go for the end of the pre judging/beginning of evening show. Pompey was a very long day!


Half left yes but if not turning up early on the sunday chances are slim to get in I would say.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Goose said:


> Half left yes but if not turning up early on the sunday chances are slim to get in I would say.


I just ordered 3. Me, the mrs and my gym partner going. 4th row back end of the isle as its seated unlike pompey show.

However just had an argument with the mrs so if she doesnt go there is a ticket for you Goose!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

> Martin says it's a "run-through" show, so no pre-judging and each class judged in turn from 3.30 on?


Damm, i was hoping it would nto be a run through show! I thought they only did that with the Stars of Tomorrow show at Hayes. That means I will have to get there at the start!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> I just ordered 3. Me, the mrs and my gym partner going. 4th row back end of the isle as its seated unlike pompey show.
> 
> However just had an argument with the mrs so if she doesnt go there is a ticket for you Goose!


Haha nice one! Let me know! My mrs is trying to get me to go to some fatso's birthday!


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

So the run throughg means your class is done all in one hit.....thats it?

It says on the poster at the gym that evening is winners routines


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bobbytrickster said:


> So the run throughg means your class is done all in one hit.....thats it?
> 
> It says on the poster at the gym that evening is winners routines


Basically they have the pre judging. Then straight after that for each class they call out the finalists and then present the trophies.

Im surprised it is a run through as they didnt do this last year. Normally they do this just with the Stars of Tomorrow show at Hayes in November. You never know it might not be...


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

iv got 3 tickets goin if anyone is interested?? i will be goin along with a good friend and his mrs.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

notorious1990 said:


> iv got 3 tickets goin if anyone is interested?? i will be goin along with a good friend and his mrs.


How much mate?


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

i paid 15 quid each for them,

tenner each mate will be fine


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

> Basically they have the pre judging. Then straight after that for each class they call out the finalists and then present the trophies.


Bloody hell, that might nit take too long then, will be interesting competing in this one then compared to all the waiting at the Pompey show.....leaving plenty of time for food:bounce:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

notorious1990 said:


> i paid 15 quid each for them,
> 
> tenner each mate will be fine


I'll give you a shout tomorrow to see if you've still got them, need to decide if i can be bothered with the journey out to Hayes again but i enjoyed the show there last week.


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Not long now, how bigs the venue guys?


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

notorious1990 said:


> i paid 15 quid each for them,
> 
> tenner each mate will be fine


I'll buy one off you mate. I don't have a UK credit card so I was just going to buy one on the day.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Bobbytrickster said:


> Not long now, how bigs the venue guys?


Here's a shot from up the back, there are more seats to the left and right of where I was. The place was pretty much full last weekend for the NABBA show.


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

> Here's a shot from up the back, there are more seats to the left and right of where I was. The place was pretty much full last weekend for the NABBA show


Cheers dude, hopefully it will be nice and busy on Sunday. I'd heard that tickets usually sell out for the show and have done for the last 4 years, not sure how the expo will affect it??


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

What time is the show scheduled to start tomorrow?


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

3:30 it seems mate, and its a run through show


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Cheers bobby and all the best for tomoro!


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I am competing, what category will be decided tomorrow. I weighed 79kg after 3rd depleting day, so tomoroow will come the surprise. Might be just under 80kg, however the amount of carbs I ate could compensate. See tomorrow.


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Nitro last year the u-80s was much more toughly contested than u-90s but sods law is this year the 90s will be a cracking class all the best for tomoro!


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah i agree, i came 3rd out of 4, as I wasnt sharp enough and dark enough through my own mistake.Today, I look a tad better, and hope I weigh in under 80 as I dropped water in the last 12 hours. Hope the carbs I eat won`t over compensate. I dont step on scales to avoid stress and panicking,lol. Thanks a lot buddy


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

westsider said:


> Nitro last year the u-80s was much more toughly contested than u-90s but sods law is this year the 90s will be a cracking class all the best for tomoro!


If I remember right there was only one competitor in the under 90kg from Ireland who came in out of condition!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hopefully see some people there. Will be in a Gaspari Nutrition top.


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

That's right willsey did the u-90 winner get a finals entry?I think half the audience were gutted they didn't get on stage when they saw him. I will be there in a blue abercrombie t-shirt with a really loud asian dude who u will definitely hear heckeling in the crowd.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think he did, I presumed all winners got a invite but maybe they thought he wasnt good enough so didnt invite him?

See you there


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Great show yesterday. I believe there was 53 competitors which is good. Pompey had 80 something in comparisson. Class that stood out for me was the Under 100kg. Had a great line up and had an intresting result.

Daz Ball guest posed. Daz looked awesome as usual. Was a good guest pose as walked through the crowd to get them going. After seeing those monster calves and forearms this has inspired me to up the calve workouts and start working forearms seperately. I thought Eddie Abbew was guest posing as he was there and I thoguht the evening MC called Eddie Abbew to the stage but that was the last we heard of him.

Sword in the under 70kg class was a clear winner. I saw him there last year where he placed second when was the clear winner. Outstanding condition. Looked so much bigger then 70kg and would of been a contender for the overall if there was an overall.

My main intrest was the inters over 90kg where there was only 2 competitors and the winner Chucksey was a clear winner. I cant work out how the inters works though as he won the first timers class there last year and went to the nationals so I would of thought he would not of been allowed to enter the inters???

Patrick, nice to see you again. Will PM you in the week when I have decided to come up to Hercules.

Only other thing I was not sure about was why there was not an overall title like Portsmouth???


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Bugger!! sounds good.. wish I could have made it..

Whats next in the line up for shows then?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Goose said:


> Bugger!! sounds good.. wish I could have made it..
> 
> Whats next in the line up for shows then?


NExt one close to us would be the Kent Classic in August I think.

Goose, when you next going Hercules as im not working atm as might go up in the day. Also want to go up there to speak to Scott and get some advice after Patrick convincing me to compete sooner rather then later.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> NExt one close to us would be the Kent Classic in August I think.
> 
> Goose, when you next going Hercules as im not working atm as might go up in the day. Also want to go up there to speak to Scott and get some advice after Patrick convincing me to compete sooner rather then later.


Well I could get down there Thursday evening? would be a chest session for me.. Can't get down during the day due to work but I could get there for around 7 ish?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Goose said:


> Well I could get down there Thursday evening? would be a chest session for me.. Can't get down during the day due to work but I could get there for around 7 ish?


Damm, Thursdsay is Shoulders and Triceps for me.

My normal split is :

Mon: Chest and Bis

Tues: Legs

Thurs: Shoulders and Tris

Sat: Back

Does any of your workouts fall on the same day as mine or close?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Damm, Thursdsay is Shoulders and Triceps for me.
> 
> My normal split is :
> 
> ...


Well it would do just not this week.

My split is

Mon-Chest/Tris

Tues-Rest

Weds-Back/Bis

Thurs-Rest

Fri-Shoulders/Calves

Sat-Rest

Sun-Quads/Hams

Mon-Rest

Repeat..


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Goose said:


> Well it would do just not this week.
> 
> My split is
> 
> ...


Mate, im lost! What day would they cross over and we will go up there


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

God knows.. probably a few weeks to rotate it round a bit!!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Goose said:


> God knows.. probably a few weeks to rotate it round a bit!!


Im not strict on these days so if say your chest workout lies on a Tues i can push mine back to tues etc. Same with other body parts


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Im not strict on these days so if say your chest workout lies on a Tues i can push mine back to tues etc. Same with other body parts


Ok mate im pretty similar.. Only trained twice last week due to feeling shattered.. and that I couldnt honestly be bothered because I was so tired!!

Maybe one night next week then? I get back into the swing of things this week ready for next. :thumb:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

any pics


----------



## Kapture-IT (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

A tad late I know!!

I was fortunate enough to attend the Hayes Competition last May (I am an amateur sports photographer), primarily to photograph James Gutteridge and Silvana Imbrogno. I was also please with the shots of Eva Patoka.

Since then they have been stuck on my PC doing nothing. It is only since I started looking around for this years events, I came across this site. Anyway, the photos I took of the NABBA South East Competition, May 10th 2009 can be found/viewed at http://kaptureit.photos.gb.net

Would appreciate any comments you may have on them, good or bad. All the best for this years events

Colin


----------

